# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Export MS Access Report as .pdf

## nickg96

Hi,

I'm currently using MS Access 97, and I would like to find out how I can export an Access Report as a pdf file.

Thanks,

Nick

----------


## JohnSteven

Hi nickg96,

What you need is to have Adobe Acrobat (or some other software that can create PDF's) installed on your machine, then you will be able to print to PDF.....

Hope this helps..........

----------


## nickg96

thanks for the help john. I actually downloaded a free version of an "adobe like" pdf creator. It works great

Regards,

----------


## JohnSteven

Hi nickg96,

What is the free PDF software, if I may ask? (always looking for freeware)

----------


## nickg96

here is the best one I could find:

http://www.pdf995.com/

Others I found would print thier companies name on the bottom of the .pdf

This one doesn't, and I haven't had a single problem using it (and i've tried to convert a wide variety of files)

----------

